# Might You Recommend a Piece for Analysis?



## soapscum (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm looking for a piece to analyze for a 5 page paper. 
I'm a fan of early rennaisance; dark, slow polyphony. I'm also a fan of bach counterpoint. Both these 'genres' are probably too old or simple for this paper; i need something along the lines of a beethoven sonata.

in terms of baroque and onward i prefer darker stuff (beethoven, rachmon) rather than more flowery Mozart-esque works.

This is for a Theory III class at NYU.

Thanks very very much for any help!!


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Beethoven's Op. 106 'Hammerklavier' or Op. 109 piano sonata


----------

